# Instrument Value



## Quaverion

My new violin is around $1800.


----------



## becky

My violin was appraised at $1300 12 years ago. I found it's twin on-line recently for $2000. The best part is that I bought it for $400 and fixed it up for an additional $100. It was quite a deal, but about all I could afford at 15! I bought it with my after school job.


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by becky_@Aug 6 2004, 05:41 PM
> *I bought it with my after school job.
> [snapback]1301[/snapback]​*


I bought mine with my job,too. Everyone I show it to ask "how much did your parents pay for it?" I worked at Dunkin' Donuts for a year for almost minimum wage to get it.  By the way, my last day of my first job ever is August 21st. :lol:


----------



## becky

My 1st job was really pathetic ... I folded sheets and towels in a hotel laundry room! I only worked 16 hours a week. When I was 16, I got a much more prestigious job at Burger King ... believe it or not, better pay and better company. I used my Burger King job to buy a suspension violin case, they were the newest thing in cases, then! I still have the original case to my violin somewhere. It looks like a small, black coffin. Maybe I should take a picture and post it sometime!


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by becky_@Aug 6 2004, 05:53 PM
> *My 1st job was really pathetic ... I folded sheets and towels in a hotel laundry room! I only worked 16 hours a week. When I was 16, I got a much more prestigious job at Burger King ... believe it or not, better pay and better company. I used my Burger King job to buy a suspension violin case, they were the newest thing in cases, then! I still have the original case to my violin somewhere. It looks like a small, black coffin. Maybe I should take a picture and post it sometime!
> [snapback]1304[/snapback]​*


Yeah, that would be cool. I'm interseted in seeing it now.  I used to get a little over 20 hours a week, but since the manager knows I'll be quitting soo, I work a total of six hours in the next two weeks!  My last day, I will be bringing my supersoaker full of coffee as spray everyone who works there. It is one of the huge ones! B) We do crazt things like that all the time. It was really fun working there.


----------



## Daniel

Mine is around 2000 € that is ca. 2500 $ i guess.


----------



## Jessica

My violin was $1200. I got him for my Christmas gift from my mom. Price wasn't the issue when I was looking for a new violin earlier in December. I picked him over a much more expensive violin, heh.


----------



## James

*instrument i'm using*

The violin I'm borrowing from my institution at the moment is something like USD 200,000


----------



## Daniel

By whoom and when was it built, James? Must be an awesome violin USD 200,000


----------



## James

Joseph Rocca.

It has some problems though.. It needs a new bassbar...


----------



## Daniel

Rocca violins are all built in the middle of 19th century? 

Your Rocca's name is "Alard" maybe?


----------



## Cameron_Nelson

*my guitar*

mine is worth 3.000 euros.


----------



## R.Zhao

I must be damn lucky! I'm nowhere near a professional player and yet I got an excellent quality violin worth about AU$ 6000.


----------



## Oneiros

Just a beginners viola for me, around $400 Australian.


----------



## The_1337

mines $2000, but it's 220 years old and has 5 huge cracked that have been patched up so i could be worth more if it was in better condition.


----------



## Manuel

becky said:


> My 1st job was really pathetic ... I folded sheets and towels in a hotel laundry room! I only worked 16 hours a week. When I was 16, I got a much more prestigious job at Burger King ... believe it or not, better pay and better company. I used my Burger King job to buy a suspension violin case, they were the newest thing in cases, then! I still have the original case to my violin somewhere. It looks like a small, black coffin. Maybe I should take a picture and post it sometime!


I worked two years as a service rep in a call center for Tracfone (a cheap-o american prepaid cellphone company). It was disgusting. However, I saved a lot and purchased a new piano and a $200 violin, for begginers.
I had to abandon the violin this year as the University is getting demanding as hell.


----------



## World Violist

My viola is worth about $2,500, but it may be worth slightly more now; it's sounds a lot better than when I bought it about 5 months ago. I was very lucky for that one to be my very first viola that I've owned.

I also own a violin (the family violin), and that one I'm not so sure about. The strings are old, but when I play it, the sound is huge (somewhat like my viola, but less  ). I had to buy an E-string to replace the old one, and I plan to buy the rest of them when I can afford them.


----------



## Luximus

I bought mine for $5000 CA but the sound quality isn't worth that much. I'm shopping for a new violin now and my strings teacher recently brought in an old german fiddle worth 5k but its soun d quality is phenomenal. The sound is on par with some 30k-40k violins!


----------

